# Another Killer Elite blind frame



## Core Lokt (Oct 14, 2013)

I built this for a friend this weekend. 1 hour on Saturday and 1 hour yesterday and it is done minus pipe insulation, some tape and the netting. The matterial was $80. I know James said to use the bigger unistrut and I told my buddy to get it but he decided on the smaller stuff. I'm going to cut off the unistrut on all four ends so it is only about 1/4" over hang from the boat.

Thanks for posting the pics and the original thread James, this was really easy to build.

We built it so there are 3 diferent heights you can adjust to. Below is opened up all the way.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 14, 2013)

Killer needs to patent this design before Avery takes it.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 14, 2013)

It's already on the market. Northern flight


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2013)

*Not even close*



UpSouth811 said:


> It's already on the market. Northern flight


 The elite blind came about over many years and allot of trys at improvement. The killer Elite blind is much stronger and can be made to fit just about any size boat. I have built the killer elite blind on 20 foot crab boats and 10 foot pond boats. You can build the killer elite blind out of 1 inch EMT or 3/4 or even 1/2 Emt if you want. The killer Elite can be built for about a hundred dollars which is for the conduit and the unistrut. The killer elite blind is stronger will last for ever. If it breaks you can get the parts to fix it at anywhere you can buy Emt conduit and electrical supplies. All it cost you is that you promise that you pass the idea on to some one else. You can not get that in a northen flight blind and you sure can not beat the cost.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 14, 2013)

Just a few pics


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 14, 2013)

What kinda idiot hunts outa white boat?!?


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 15, 2013)

The kind that owns one. The way these are made they cover the whole boat to the waterline. Your boat could be pink and it would not matter.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Not knocking anything just saying same concept. I've built one almost identical except I used 1 in aluminum square tubing. Worked like a champ


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 15, 2013)

creekrocket said:


> What kinda idiot hunts outa white boat?!?



You would fall out if you seen what some folks hunt sea ducks out of!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2013)

*Here we have*



creekrocket said:


> What kinda idiot hunts outa white boat?!?


 A tug boat Capt. Thatbrings big ocean going container ships into the port of Savannah and He is afraid of his wife. His wife told him if he painted that boat he would have to move to that tug boat. I have tried to get him to paint it. He told me the divers did not care.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2013)

*Did not take it that way*



UpSouth811 said:


> Not knocking anything just saying same concept. I've built one almost identical except I used 1 in aluminum square tubing. Worked like a champ


 Just pointing out the the pros of the Kille Elite blind. The reason I do not use aluminum conduit is because you have to cut and thread it and it will bend in the wind. The goal of this blind is that you can build one with a hack saw, Channel locks, adjustable wrench, Drill and bits. If you have to buy the bender because you dont have one. The blind cost goes up to about a 130.00 bucks. If you have a bender or you can borrow one the price goes down to about 60 to 80 dollars and a couple of hours work. Now I dont make a dime off of these blinds. All I ask is that you help another Duck hunter with the idea.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2013)

*How big is your boat 20 footer*



arkie1 said:


> The kind that owns one. The way these are made they cover the whole boat to the waterline. Your boat could be pink and it would not matter.


 i know it works on your big boat.


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sure does.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 15, 2013)

Guess I should have started a thread about white boats and what blind is better than the other...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2013)

*You did ok*



Core Lokt said:


> Guess I should have started a thread about white boats and what blind is better than the other...


 The blind you built is great and looks great. Post some pics with the camo on it Tommy.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 15, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> You would fall out if you seen what some folks hunt sea ducks out of!!!



a friend hunts em out of a 17' center console bay boat and grey spray painted parachute...from what i can tell sea ducks cant be the brightest of the bunch


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 15, 2013)

I was just giving killer a hard time... That's my skiff in the pic he posted, and he's been trying to get me to paint it for a whole now..


----------



## Barroll (Oct 15, 2013)

I like the design but I still don't see how having it hanging off the side of the boat is a good idea. I would rip that off in 2 seconds on the first tree or dock I brushed up against.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 15, 2013)

Nothing is overhanging now. When I took the pics the unistrut was but it is cut flush with the side of the boat.  At first I thought it would have to overhand about 1/4" due to the bolt heads but it worked out where it isn't.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2013)

*It does not have to hang outside of the boat.*



Barroll said:


> I like the design but I still don't see how having it hanging off the side of the boat is a good idea. I would rip that off in 2 seconds on the first tree or dock I brushed up against.


 Each blind is different and can be adjusted to fit your boat and your needs. The blind does not need to protrude past your gunwales when its down and the cross bars can be made to fit inside the boat and not extend past the gunwales. That is the great thing about the blind it can be very simple or modified to be what you want. It all up to you what you want. I have no problem with anybody improving or changing the blind to fit your needs. Just pass it on to help some other duck hunter.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2013)

new pics


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry my uploads are failing


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like to know how he made that picture I've got a couple I would like to do for my hunting partners


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2013)

gunsmoke32 said:


> Here ya go I fixed it.


 You funny


----------



## TriFold (Oct 23, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> Killer needs to patent this design before Avery takes it.



I don't think you got to worry about that.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Oct 23, 2013)

I need help building one for a stealth 2000 duck boat.  Any advice.


----------



## huntchesies (Oct 23, 2013)

*Ok*



steelshotslayer said:


> Its cheap and works.  What more could you ask for.


So do you have one of these blinds as well.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 23, 2013)

Sure don't but around here don't do much hunting out of a boat, but haven't heard a single complaint from any of the guys in here about it


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nah.... I think James must have stole his design...


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

*Sheldon*



SheldonMOAC said:


> I need help building one for a stealth 2000 duck boat.  Any advice.


 I got some ideas for something that will fit your boat. Probably cost you less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

*Took your advice*



Barroll said:


> Do you have any idea what you are talking about???  You can build a custom blind much better than the store bought ones. FYI


 I an building one for a buddy of mine and I have clamped the blind on the inside of the boat instead of the outside of the boat. The cross channels do not extend out side of the gunwales. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Wlrountree (Oct 23, 2013)

*Can't make everybody happy*

Well I know the one you put on Jim's boat last was pretty great all except that bleached out burlap his buddy got for him


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

*Its ok*

its no big deal.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 23, 2013)

The only problem I see with the stealth is mounting it to that boxed off front end you have no where for the cross part to attach to.  took me 10 mins to type this Mr. I don't wanna go to sleep like my brother is using daddy as a jungle gym


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> Guess you got a blind building business yourself huh.



I have never seen a store bought blind that I would consider durable and worth the money it sold for, And I have been PAID to build quite a few blinds.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

*The killer blind wont work on the stealth*



steelshotslayer said:


> The only problem I see with the stealth is mounting it to that boxed off front end you have no where for the cross part to attach to.  took me 10 mins to type this Mr. I don't wanna go to sleep like my brother is using daddy as a jungle gym


 But there is another way to build one with floor flanges and 6 inch stub up pipes that will hold some 1/2 inch emt. It will role out like a roll up dove blind. Lance Miller has one on his boat that I built for him. Had to do it that way because he has stick steering in his boat.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 23, 2013)

killer elite said:


> But there is another way to build one with floor flanges and 6 inch stub up pipes that will hold some 1/2 inch emt. It will role out like a roll up dove blind. Lance Miller has one on his boat that I built for him. Had to do it that way because he has stick steering in his boat.



Ah


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

The killer is not suppose to replace an Avery or Northern flight or a real high class custom built blind. It is a cheap blind frame that just about anybody can build with a hack saw, adjustable wrench, Pliers or channel locks and a drill with some bits. All the parts can be bought at any home depot and or lowes for less than a hundred bucks. The price goes up if you have to buy a bender. This will bring the price up to about 130 dollars. If you have the money I urge to buy an Avery or the blind of your choice. I used a killer elite blind on my boats for years. One of my buddys talked me into buying an Avery quick  set. I love the blind its great. It cost about 800 dollars and then you still have to install it. I love mine and if you got the money buy one. But if you don't have the money  build you a killer. modify the design to fit your boat and your needs and go hunt. Good luck to all. Guys its an idea to help people. You know some times its hard to buy Christmas for your wife and your children or do you buy that great Avery quick set which is worth every dollar they charge for one. Or do I buy Christmas for my kids and wife and I hunt out of a killer elite. Its your choice. If you build it just pass it on to your buddys is all I ask.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

Gaducker how or what would you do to improve the killer elite?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Gaducker how or what would you do to improve the killer elite?



For the way and purpose you build these I would say its perfect.  Cheap and quick on and off the boat is what you are shooting for right

I build them out of 1 1/2 inch aluminized pipe and the rear pivot is always off the transom and the frame follows the gunwale all the way up to the front of the boat where a piece of angle is used to secure the front pivot points. That way if you hit something the boat is hitting it not the frame.   

The only thing I would do differently on yours is keep the frame on or inside the boat preferably on the gunwale so it wont fall inside the boat.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2013)

*Thanks*



Gaducker said:


> For the way and purpose you build these I would say its perfect.  Cheap and quick on and off the boat is what you are shooting for right
> 
> I build them out of 1 1/2 inch aluminized pipe and the rear pivot is always off the transom and the frame follows the gunwale all the way up to the front of the boat where a piece of angle is used to secure the front pivot points. That way if you hit something the boat is hitting it not the frame.
> 
> The only thing I would do differently on yours is keep the frame on or inside the boat preferably on the gunwale so it wont fall inside the boat.


Thanks I will try some of your ideas.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 26, 2013)

*Pictures of Killer elite in progress*

More pics. The two pictures of the camo  is from Creekrocket.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the same boat. Now you see the white boat now you don't. I think CreekRocket has about 50 bucks invested it this Killer Elite blind. He is using old shrimp net to build his camo net.


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish the last camo boat was mine.. That's my intentions...


----------



## bluetickdog (Oct 28, 2013)

I like it and I really like the price


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> You would fall out if you seen what some folks hunt sea ducks out of!!!



Exactly, my last sea duck hunt was out of 50 foot start white commercial fishing boat that we sat on the back deck of in plastic chairs.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2013)

*Creekrocket*



creekrocket said:


> I wish the last camo boat was mine.. That's my intentions...


 My bad I thought that was yours.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2013)

*The only thing it cost you is that you must pass it on.*



creekrocket said:


> I wish the last camo boat was mine.. That's my intentions...


 If you have to buy the bender. The blind will cost you about a hundred twenty dollars with out camo. You buy all the stuff at Home Depot, Lowes or your local electrical supply house.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 29, 2013)

Why not use rope, ring and carabiner at the top to keep the blind up? Take the frame all the way to the front following the gunnel? Get that cross bar outta the way. Can't deal with a cluttered hull. This is the way I make mine. And always aluminum. Just suggestions.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2013)

*You can doit that way*



Covehnter said:


> Why not use rope, ring and carabiner at the top to keep the blind up? Take the frame all the way to the front following the gunnel? Get that cross bar outta the way. Can't deal with a cluttered hull. This is the way I make mine. And always aluminum. Just suggestions.


 Aluminum conduit will not hold up. Trust me aluminum conduit will bend in the wind. I have run enough conduit that I can say this. Now I can not say that about aluminum pipe. But I think it would be a bit more in the cost. The next thing is how do you connect the pipe. Cut and thread the pipe? The rope and the carabiner is another modification that you can do to improve the blind to fit your needs. The blind can be modified in anyway that you want to change it . The idea is for some one to be able to go to any Home Depot or Lowes and buy what you need to build the blind. The cost is less that a 150 dollars and thats if you have to buy the 3/4 inch bender. Now if you can weld and have allot of tools you can improve the blind and its durability buy a hundred fold. But if you have a drill ,battery or electric. A hack saw, a pair of Channel locks and an adjustable wrench. You can build this blind on your boat in the back yard in several hours. All I have ever ask is that you pass iton to somebody elese. Thanks for your Ideas on improvement.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 29, 2013)

Aluminum pipe yes, and I've always used one piece per side. No need to connect. Which I have done, using a collar; simple enough.









And front to back- once it's up there's nothing to hide and eliminates that box effect blinds often cast. Just more for folks to consider. I bet Chad at Prodigy Boats could help folks with finding that aluminum pipe too.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 29, 2013)

Does require a bender though.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2013)

*Looks good*

What size pipe do you use?


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 29, 2013)

That's the shaggy blind I sent you Killer.. That blind is good stuff ..


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 30, 2013)

*This is what a blind should look like*



Covehnter said:


> Aluminum pipe yes, and I've always used one piece per side. No need to connect. Which I have done, using a collar; simple enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can buy  aluminum pipe. I checked with Moore industrial supply in Savannah. Aluminum pipe cost about 3 to 4 dollar a foot and that price can go up depending on size and shipping. I am not saying dont use it. But the intent of the Killer Elite blind is that someone can build it cheap and the supplies can found at you local home supply store.  Of course you can build a blind better. The killer Elite is for someone that does not have the money to invest in a well built Avery or Northen flight blind.  Like I said if you can improve the idea please do. I like your blind and I can see where you have invested the time and money in building a great blind that fits your needs. But for the weekend waterfowler that is worried about buying Christmas for his kids and wife. For the guy thats hunting with an old Mosssberg or Remington pump. That has bought his hunting Jaket at walmart along with his decoys. The killer elite is a pretty good Rig.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 30, 2013)

The ones my bro and I made were galvanized aluminum pipe and there was no need for the long base sliding brackets (although a great idea!). It had a middle stabilizer piece (quick disconnect pins also) that connected the two sides about halfway up.  I liked to take off the blind easily when we used it to gig flounder or snatch mullet. 

All these pics of blinds are very nice and affordable though.


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 30, 2013)

I like that ghillie (sp?) blind material, that looks good!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 23, 2014)

bump for the new guys that need a blind


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 24, 2014)

My buddy really likes the blind. Killed lots of ducks out of the new blind this year. Thanks again killer.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for the thread. You built it. I am just want the new folks to see it. Does not cost you a dime for the idea you must pass it on.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

Just a few more pics


----------



## kernel (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm going to build one of these for sure. I'll take photos step by step.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

kernel said:


> I'm going to build one of these for sure. I'll take photos step by step.


The only thing it cost you is you got to pass the idea on to somebody that needs it. If you got questions PM me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 26, 2016)

bump


----------

